# Nexus 7 Fastboot Issue



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

While in the Android OS, with USB Debugging on, the tablet will not respond to fastboot's functions (like reboot-bootloader), all it says it <waiting for device>. Also, the tablet is not recognized on the "devices" command. Help!!

P.S. This is on a Mac. The Android File Transfer application responds to the tablet and recognizes it.

EDIT: ADB seems to work universally, but Fastboot is still MIA in recovery or the OS.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Fastboot only works when you're in the bootloader.

ADB works when you're in recovery and in Android OS.


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah..... I cannot believe I just made that mistake

I've done this process for both my OG Droid and my SGN, wow. I guess a couple of months away from the game really knocks you down a notch. Thanks for making me feel bad haha


----------

